# Foreskin whitehead



## zepchic (Feb 4, 2008)

So when DS was about 2 months old the Dr. pulled back his foreskin (which I now know is a no-no) and there was a whitehead-she said not to worry about it that it would go away. Well, I checked a few weeks later to see and it was still there, so I brought it up again at the next appt a month later. She was like "oh, it's no big deal-in fact we can just pop it" and she did-it didn't hurt him or anything. All of this happened before I read all the forums on how you are not supposed to pull the foreskin back, so I felt really bad about that and so I haven't touched it since to see if the whitehead came back or anything. But tonight he was sleeping in my lap and his CD was loose around his genitals and he had a bit of an erection so I could see the whitehead is back. What do I do? Just leave it-I hate to think of him having a whitehead there forever.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zepchic* 
So when DS was about 2 months old the Dr. pulled back his foreskin (which I now know is a no-no) and there was a whitehead-she said not to worry about it that it would go away. Well, I checked a few weeks later to see and it was still there, so I brought it up again at the next appt a month later. She was like "oh, it's no big deal-in fact we can just pop it" and she did-it didn't hurt him or anything. All of this happened before I read all the forums on how you are not supposed to pull the foreskin back, so I felt really bad about that and so I haven't touched it since to see if the whitehead came back or anything. But tonight he was sleeping in my lap and his CD was loose around his genitals and he had a bit of an erection so I could see the whitehead is back. What do I do? Just leave it-I hate to think of him having a whitehead there forever.

Was this on the foreskin or the glans? Either way, if it isn't bothering him I don't think you really need to do anything. I am sure other posters will be along you can give a more detailed response.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zepchic* 
So when DS was about 2 months old the Dr. pulled back his foreskin (which I now know is a no-no) and there was a whitehead-she said not to worry about it that it would go away. Well, I checked a few weeks later to see and it was still there, so I brought it up again at the next appt a month later. She was like "oh, it's no big deal-in fact we can just pop it" and she did-it didn't hurt him or anything. All of this happened before I read all the forums on how you are not supposed to pull the foreskin back, so I felt really bad about that and so I haven't touched it since to see if the whitehead came back or anything. But tonight he was sleeping in my lap and his CD was loose around his genitals and he had a bit of an erection so I could see the whitehead is back. What do I do? Just leave it-I hate to think of him having a whitehead there forever.

Its just a whitehead, right? Like the kind you get on any part of your body? If so I dont understand why your so worried, its just a zit.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I am wondering if it is a white head or what is known as a prepetual cyst (assuming you mean the spot was on the glans and not the foreskin). Either way it wont be there forever and unless it is causing him pain then it needs to be left alone.

There is a segment here http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732 on the cyst. The one pictured is a large one but they can be very small as well.


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

It sounds like it could be a smegma pearl, which is nothing at all to worry about.


----------



## zepchic (Feb 4, 2008)

It looks like it might be the cyst thing. Hmm. I guess I should just not worry about it. I would hate for it to be something more and have him grow up with some abnormal penis. But I guess since it is on the foreskin, if worst comes to worst (and it is something more) he could just be circumcised. Thanks everyone for allaying my fears.


----------



## zepchic (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
Its just a whitehead, right? Like the kind you get on any part of your body? If so I dont understand why your so worried, its just a zit.

It's just that it has been there for like 5 months.


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

The only reason he would need his foreskin cut off because of the cyst is if that cyst turns out to be cancer.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

:

I dont know how old your ds is but if it has been there at least since he was 2m it might have been there since birth in that case my first thought is that it is a birth mark of sorts. In that it is just part of who he is. If that makes any sense.


----------

